# [SOLVED] Can't run CSS



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

When I try and open CSS, I get this error;

The MSS DLL file is not installed in the Windows or Windows system directory - it must be installed in the application

Then I click OK, then this pops up:

The instruction at "0x20d03e2c" referenced memory at "0x0e4ba1a0". The memory could not be "read". Click OK to terminate the program

I click OK,the game closes. This game was LEGALLY downloaded from Steam, I have tried everything re downloading it, re installing it nothing seems to work if any one can help please...Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

Sounds like somewhere along the lines, possibly an un-install the dll was removed. The MSS dll is a sound controller dll by Milestone a few people get this problem.
Download the dll here.
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/mss32.zip?0VFlRCbGjP

Extract and place it in C:/Windows/system32.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Sounds like somewhere along the lines, possibly an un-install the dll was removed. The MSS dll is a sound controller dll by Milestone a few people get this problem.
> Download the dll here.
> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/mss32.zip?0VFlRCbGjP
> 
> Extract and place it in C:/Windows/system32.


Don't I have to register it?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

It says it can't be read and needs to be installed in the application directory. I had already the dll in my system32.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

Sorry i forgot, it also needs to go in "Program Files/Steam/steamapps/user-name/counter-strike source/bin" and in any other bin "Source" directory.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Sorry i forgot, it also needs to go in "Program Files/Steam/steamapps/user-name/counter-strike source/bin" and in any other bin "Source" directory.


It is already in that folder you said ^


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

And it is in all the other bin folders. Any other possible causes? I will take a screen shot of what it says.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

Here are some screen shots of when I open it, I press ok, then it closes.
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=10dwf1k&s=5
and
http://i39.tinypic.com/2q8rhn7.jpg

If you can't read it let me know and I will try and fix the zoom

it would not let me add it as an attachment.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

Ah, ive been going the wrong way about it. Usually "The MSS DLL file is not installed in the Windows or Windows system directory - it must be installed in the application" means the dll is missing but this is not the case. You need to delete it from the System32 and CS:S bin folder.
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8211-YKMO-1930

Its advised you create a system restore point before you try this.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

???

What do I delete the mss32.dll
and i delete it from the bins and system32 and what do i do after that?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't run CSS*

Problem solved, i deleted it from system 32 and it works.

anyone want to play css lo?

Thanks for the help


----------

